# New Moon Flathead



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

Finally found a Cowl for my motor and back on the water.The bite has been much better . We boated quite a few decent flat head and lost a bunch all night I'm sure were just a tad to small for the big baits we were using. Lots of fun


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Fine cats there!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Cut the taters and mix the hush puppies ! Way to go.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Thats a fine looking bunch of cats in anybody's book.


----------



## Geezer (Mar 30, 2014)

Nice cats. Some fine eating there.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Jealous, I got one taste of flathead and haven't been able to go again since!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Beautifiul Fish. Got to love those nights. If I could have got off work earlier, I would have been out tonight. Congratulations.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Nice fish Scott.


----------



## olegator (Dec 6, 2014)

nice!


----------



## punisher338 (May 12, 2008)

Those are some nice ones for sure.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Some great looking cats there, great job.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

The New moon is the time to go, and you obviously figured that out. Good job my man..


----------

